#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Транскрипт лекции ламы Олега о питании

## Аньезка

Сделала транскрипт на основе аудио записи.




> Помните, что Будда также говорил воздерживаться от мяса? Основная причина того, что мы должны воздерживаться от мяса, понятное дело, - чтобы не накапливать себе негативную карму в отношении убийства живый существ. Но мы также знаем, что мясо - это источник всевозможных паразитов, а паразиты - это источник всевозможных болезней. Поэтому, воздерживаясь от мяса, мы убиваем сразу двух зайцев :-)
> 
> Один раз у меня было видение того, кем бы, собственно говоря, становимся, когда потребляем те или иные продукты. Вот эти вещи, которые я вам рассказываю, это, в основном, ко мне приходили какие-то осознавания или видения, а не то что я где-то прочитал книжку о здоровом питании или послушал какого-то идиота по телевидению на тему исцеления организма, который теперь скрывается и его не знают, где найти...
> 
> Понимаете, как все происходит. 
> 
> Когда мы потребляем что-то, это что-то, помимо белков, клетчатки и прочего, содержит в себе информацию. Помните, мы много раз говорили, что все вещи, объекты, существа во вселенной пронизаны просветленным сознанием? Это хорошая новость. А плохая - в том, что они пронизаны не только просветленным сознанием, а просветленное создание может, скажем так, иметь несколько уровней или проекций, каждая из которых, последовательно, все более и более загрязнена. И разные вещи/предметы находятся на разных уровнях загрязнения. В частности, когда мы поедаем какую-то пищу или пьем воду - эти вещи поступают откуда-то: либо из какого-то живого организма, либо из какого-то места. И то, и другое содержит в себе информацию. Причем, эта информация может накапливаться десятилетиями, если говорить про живых существ, которых мы поедаем, а может накапливаться тысячелетиями (например, вода в озере). И что это за информация, мы можем только гадать. Но, в случае с живыми существами, которые находятся, извините за выражение, ниже нас по уровню развития, ну, например, баран или овца... В каждой клетке этого живого существа содержится генетическая информация, на уровне ДНК зашифрованная в миллиардах цепочек, которая передается еще через бесчисленное количество его родственников (вот почему во всяких колдовских штуках проклинают до 7-го колена). И эта информация, от этого барана, его родителей, бабушек и дедушек, вся, в одном куске мяса, в принципе, передается нам. Дальше, мы этот кусок мяса в себя засовываем - эта информация оказывается в нашем теле. Конечно, баранами мы от этого не становимся, но эта информация, так или иначе, отпечатывается на нашем информационном поле. В буддизме достаточно просто говорится, что съев барана вы участвуете в создание негативной кармы за то, что этого барана зарезали. Пусть даже если не вы сами его зарезали. Но если углубляться в подробности, то эта информация от барана и его предков на 7 поколений откладывается на нашем информационном поле. И если представлять, что всю жизнь мы только и делаем что едим разных живых существ, получается, что в свое информационное поле мы постоянно засовываем информацию от разных живых существ, которые находятся на порядок ниже нас в развитии. [...] И чего потом удивляться, что у нас появляются какие-то необъяснимые опухоли? Мы сами этому способствовали. Более того, для практикующего, который хочет поднять свое сознание на какие-то более высокие уровни, мне кажется, засовывать в себя регулярно куски плоти, которые содержат в себе информацию от существ гораздо ниже нас по развитию немножко противоречит здравому смыслу. Поэтому, наверное, Будда и говорил, что надо воздерживаться от поедания плоти живых существ.
> 
> Я знаю, на этом месте может возникнуть разного рода вопросы, потому что есть люди, которым прописаны диеты с животными жирами, но, если вы заметили, я обычно не утверждаю категорично какие-то вещи. Если это прописал доктор и это важно для вашего здоровья - значит это нужно потреблять, в какой-то степени. Вопрос еще, правда, что за доктор это прописал.


Лама Олег
Из лекции Основы самоисцеления. ч.2, 21.08.2011

записала Aniezka

----------

Ometoff (07.05.2017), Андрей Ж (23.07.2014), Ануруддха (02.07.2014), Аурум (02.07.2014), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Савелов Александр (02.02.2015), Чагна Дордже (02.07.2014)

----------

